# Does Size Matter?



## BettaFreakMink (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, so...I have some dreams of breeding. Not until I have many questions answered and more experience over all though. So, this is my first question that I couldn't really find an answer to. (if there is one already posted I'm sorry)

I have an affinity for both the half moons and 'king' betta types. My question is this...can you breed a larger betta, like the 'king', to a smaller more finned betta like a half moon? I've read that if a female isn't 'ready' she'll eat him alive. This didn't read like a size thing, but a timing thing. 

Also, this question isn't a breeding question, just a newb to the site question. Do people conduct sales on this site? If so, where can I find them?

Thank you!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Generally you want the pair to be roughly the same size, or you want the female to be just slightly smaller. Too small and it'll be hard for him to wrap her, too big and you have the same problem.

Aggression really has nothing to do with size.. it's more a personality/genetic thing for each individual fish/line.

What I'm guessing is you want to breed a king to an HM and get larger HMs? Correct? This can be achieved through selective breeding but you would have to work on it for several generations to get what you're looking for.. it's not a 1 spawn kind of deal.

As for the sales questions. Periodically members will post fish for sale, you just have to be on the look out. I do know that Dragonlady has said that she has some fish available if you PM her she might have something that can work for you.

Many of the breeders here are new breeders working on their first or second spawns and don't really have many fish for sale.


----------



## BettaFreakMink (Jul 19, 2011)

I figured it would be a multi-generational thing, but you are right, I was going for bigger half moons ^_^

And another sales question is, are there ANY other sites oter than ebay or aquabid? And preferably in the US? I've noticed ALOT of them for sale out of Thailand but just don't feel comfortable doing that sort of long distance business this early on in my betta keeping life.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really unfortunately. Aquabid is probably the safest way to go about getting fish.

Another option if your really serious about getting into breeding is to join the IBC. When you join the IBC you can request to become a member of the "Betta pals" program and be gifted a free pair of fish from an established breeder... all you have to pay is shipping. These are show quality fish also. I know my favorite breeder Karen Mac Auely works with this program and is also the head of the youth mentorship in the IBC right now as well as the VP of the entire congress.


----------



## BettaFreakMink (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh wow! That is definitely something I'll look into! Thank you for the info ^_^


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Kings x regular is possible. you want the male to be King and the female regular. BUT she would have to be 6 months+. And as 1f2f said it will take you many generations to get big HM. Further, your HM will not have long fins (not long like regular HM) because you have to power grow the king which means reduce fin growth.

When crossing - make the king "thin". Don't condition him with wormy food. Use shrimp sort of food. But the female should be as fat as possible (blood worm). Careful though, too fat sometimes makes egg laying difficult.

You don't have to worry about the female eating the male .... he's bigger and will likely eat her!..... just keep an eye on them if you decide to do this.


----------

